# Acavallo gel pads



## mtj (26 May 2011)

Has anyone used these?

Do you use with a saddle cloth or place if direct to the horse's skin?  Just wondered if it gets a bit sweaty.

Thanks


----------



## Britestar (26 May 2011)

I bought one but returned it as I found it was too thick for what I needed, and the horse did not like it. I used it between the saddle and the saddlecloth.


----------



## becca1305 (5 June 2011)

I have one and like it. It is thicker than some other products on the market however this helps absorb shock and also makes it feel tougher. The other advantage is you can buy extra products to go with it to fix illfitting saddles without the bulk and consequence rising distance between the saddle and horses back! Its brill for this as can be used as antislip for one horse and then by adding their rear riser a saddle solution on another without the bulk of say a prolite rear riser pad.  I use it on my mares back for DR and it works brill stopping our saddle for slipping. However when XC on my TB with rear riser it slipped to one side..he was lathered in white sweat & it just couldnt grip. My mare doesnt sweat nearly so much however as a precaution now XC i use it between  saddle & numnah instead! Hope this helps. All in all a good product at a good price.


----------



## snoopyinfrance (5 June 2011)

I don't have an Acavallo gel pad but I do use a thinner one (can't remember make) which I put straight onto my mare's back and put the saddle cloth over that.  If I do it the other way around the whole lot slips (big fat Cob!).

I was also told by a friend to wash it in pantene shampoo like my sheepskin but I put it in the wash on the wool cycle (I still wash the sheepskin by hand!) and it comes out as sticky as when it was new.  It smells good too!

My big girl gets sweaty, but no more than around her girth area and between her legs, so I just shower her off at the end of the ride and she's happy.


----------

